# My test results and ranges re: weight gain



## Seraffa (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok - I really do appreciate your input, and thank you. I was formerly on one thyroid chat board where we never found the answer to weight gain in some Hypers!

T4, FREE	0.9	0.8 - 1.8	ng/dL
TSH	0.43	0.40 - 4.50	mIU/L

TESTOSTERONE	65	20 - 76	ng/dL
DHEA-SULFATE	153	25 - 220	mcg/dL
( I had these 2 hormones done because of hair growth, muscular weakness and brain fog.)

BLOOD TEST:
WHITE BLOOD CELL (WBC) COUNT	7.7	3.8 - 10.8	Thous/mcL
RED BLOOD CELL (RBC) COUNT	4.39	3.80 - 5.10	Mill/mcL
HEMOGLOBIN	14.3	11.7 - 15.5	g/dL
HEMATOCRIT	40.8	35.0 - 45.0	%
MCV	92.9	80.0 - 100.0	fL
MCH	32.6	27.0 - 33.0	pg
MCHC	35.1	32.0 - 36.0	g/dL
RDW	13.6	11.0 - 15.0	%
PLATELETS	241	140 - 400	Thous/mcL
MPV	8.2	7.5 - 11.5	fL
TOTAL NEUTROPHILS %	65.4	38 - 80	%
TOTAL LYMPHOCYTES %	27.4	15 - 49	%
MONOCYTES,%	6.3	0 - 13	%
EOSINOPHILS,%	0.7	0 - 8	%
BASOPHILS,%	0.2	0 - 2	%
NEUTROPHILS (ABSOLUTE)	5036	1500 - 7800	Cells/mcL
LYMPHOCYTES,ABSOLUTE	2110	850 - 3900	Cells/mcL
MONOCYTES (ABSOLUTE)	485	200 - 950	Cells/mcL
EOSINOPHILS,ABSOLUTE	54	15 - 550	Cells/mcL
BASOPHILS,ABSOLUTE	15	0 - 200	Cells/mcL

Quest Diagnostics in Teterboro NJ resulted all these.

Hmmmm....it seems I didn't get the blood sugar/insulin resistance done after all, now that I go back through my online charts.....sorry!

Questions: Probably before we all got Graves' Disease, nobody knew what a proper "Euthyroid" range was for them. Are "euthyroid" ranges for Hypers now based on recovering Hypos' healthy ranges? Where is the standard, exactly?

My previous Endos have NOT discussed how difficult weight loss would be for me on methimazole - and I live in NYC! I'm going to be switching to my 3rd NEW ENDO soon. That should give you an idea about how crappy my interactions were with them on healing from Graves'! Do Endos even care anymore? Are they educating themselves - or are they just here to dispense "candy" and feel our throats, and get our blood drawn???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Seraffa said:


> Ok - I really do appreciate your input, and thank you. I was formerly on one thyroid chat board where we never found the answer to weight gain in some Hypers!
> 
> T4, FREE	0.9	0.8 - 1.8	ng/dL
> TSH	0.43	0.40 - 4.50	mIU/L
> ...


Do you think you have PCOS? (polycystic ovarian syndrome)

You are lucky someone felt your goiter. I don't think in all the doctors I went to that a single one ever did.

This is why when once upon a time way back when when we were feeling very very well, we should have had a thyroid panel done to use as a "baseline" reference. Woulda', shoulda', coulda'! Alas.

I do not detect any abnormalities (not a pro here) in any of the other tests except for your thyroid panel, the DHEA and Testosterone. Plus, the Basophils caught my attention. Mine are always 0 Could mean mild allergy, infection or inflamation. Mild.

I can tell you that "most" of us feel best w/ TSH @ 1 or less (mine is 0.03) with the Free T4 around mid-range or a bit higher if you are not on T3 supplementation, if you are, it will be below mid-range naturally and Free T3 should be above mid-range but not at the tippy top or over the range. That is for most of us, not all.

Interesting about the glucose. Do you have reason to think you may have insulin resistance? This is common w/ PCOS.


----------



## Seraffa (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow! Thank you for your insight, Andros. That's odd that they didn't want to feel the gland for hot nodules, at least.

I will pose the question about PCOS down at the clinic during my GYN test end-of-the-month! My initial thought was that I've been graced with fibroids, large or small.


----------

